# 2004 Chevy 8.1 MPG??



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Any of you guys that have a 2500HD with 8.1...........can you let me know how your mileage is? How about compared to a 6.0. I have a 6.0 and only get about 10-11 MPG.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

i have only drove the 8.1 a few times, average milage was 8-11, i thing while towing its about the same though


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Depends on your plow, your lead foot, how you drive, etc. You should be happy with 8 mpg out of a hog that big, thats alot of cubes to feed. I have a 454 in a 3500hd and I get around 7. During our big storm 2 weeks ago, even my duramax, crew cab, 8 ft meyer, only averaged 8, but I was pushing 10 inches of snow.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Guys. Wonder if the Ford's get about the same mileage? 


Randy


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

The best I have gotten is 13, all highway. The 5.4 fords are about the same as far as the people I have talked to. The dodges are even worse. A close friend has a dakota and the best he has gotten is 11. His brother has a hemi and gets about 8-10.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

You can get about 14 or so all highway with either a Ford 5.4 or 6.8.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Quit your complaining I have a Jeep Wrangler with a 4.0 6cyl and I get 4MPG while plowing and 9 - 13 on the highway!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## SneekyTT (Dec 3, 2006)

theplowmeister;378401 said:


> Quit your complaining I have a Jeep Wrangler with a 4.0 6cyl and I get 4MPG while plowing and 9 - 13 on the highway!!!!!:yow!:


Damn! Thats horrendous... my 5.3L gets 15-16 around town and about 20 on the highway... but I get 13 when towing. My girlfriends grand cherokee gets about the same as mine, and its got the 4.0L quadra-trac awd.


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

My 8.1L gets between 10.0-11.5 mixed city/hwy. Towing 6000lbs...I got 8.5mpg. 

With plow frame (not plow blade), 500lb balast, 285s (corrected) and no front valance, and cold weather I get 9-10mpg city.

My worst was lots of plowing...6mpg.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Do those who have the 8.1 wish you got the 6.0? In a few years or so im hoping to get a 3/4 and prolly wont have the funds for a diesel. Truck will be a daily driver, plow truck, and tow atvs around.


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

No way on the 6.0L! For a couple MPG if that? I absolutely love my 8.1/Allison combo... From what I see 6.0L gets at most, a couple mpg better...still pretty poor aint it? I just assume have an abundance of power. I bought the truck expecting around 10mpg...and knowing it would do anything I needed w/o complaints.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My 1500 with a 350 in it gets about 11mpg average right now. No plow, daily driven, and pulls trailers.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Holy crap
that's just awful
last couple truck all 4wd

03 Ford F250 V-10 6speed manual: 13mpg town/freeway (didn't matter), 8mpg towing 9k lb tractor w/trailer
02 Ford F350 dually, 7.3L diesel, 6 speed manual. 13 to 15mpg freeway, 10 to 11mpg towing 9kl b tractor w/trailer

06 Dodge 2500 (friend's actually). 5.9L diesel, 4speed auto. 18 to 21mpg freeway/town. 13 to 15mpg towing a single axle enclosed trailer.

06 Chevy 2500 (2 of these) 6.6L Duramax diesel with Allison 6psd transmission. 17mpg in town, 20 to 22mpg freeway. 13 to 15mpg towing 9klb tractor & trailer.

seriously, you guys have got to go diesel if you haul a lot.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

The 8100 is awesome. I have three and a Duramax. Best I've gotten is 14+ on the highway on my '06 w/the 6 spd Ally. BUT, that same truck got about 6 plowing that last storm; but whattya expect going forward/back/fprward/back? I had the 6.0 in my '04 and you _might_ bet 1-2 mpg better, but the power/torque more than makes up for it. NO regrets here. Too bad Chevy killed it for the new body style...


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

8100 is by far the BEST gas motor i have owned. sucks on gas but boy does it haul a$$!!! never has any hesitation, and with the allison trans. attached it's a bulletproof couple. Love my truck and my motor.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

I've had lots of Chevy big block trucks over the years plus 1 6.5 detroit turbo diesel, 1 6.6 duramax, 2 6.0 Ford powerstrokes. All have been trucks I've towed10 K to 20K trailers with up and down the east coast. Lone Cowboy-- ya gotta agree with me on one thing.
If you want to tow--get a diesel. If ya want to tow fast- get a big block. Diesels are hard to justify if you aren't gonna run them forever or at least 200K miles to get your investment back out. Big block are what --A $1,000 option at most usually and just look at how big of a smile they put on your face when you mash the go pedal! :


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I dunno
most diesels will smoke most stock big blocks
towing or not. (esp towing)

The 6.6 LBZ duramax makes like 600ft-lbs of torque
I think the 8100 makes like 400 or so? (not sure, feel free to correct me)

that's muscle
but yeah, if you tow all the time, gotta go diesel.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

LoneCowboy;381415 said:


> I dunno
> most diesels will smoke most stock big blocks
> towing or not. (esp towing)
> 
> ...


Off the line, a stock big block will eat a stock diesel every time. Once that turbo spools up, it may catch it, but diesels are slow until then. The Dmax is easier to mod and you get greater gains for your buck and they are awesome to pull with. The fuel economy is way better too. For driveability and that sh!t eatin' grin you can't get off your face, the 8100 is king. The 8.1 is about $6K cheaper. You can buy a lotta fuel with that...


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I would go for the 8.1 every time. Roughly the same economy, way more power and a better transmission. Personally I can't stand the 6.0, I've driven quite a few of them and found them to be dogs. I've passed on quite a few trucks I've looked at just because of the 6.0. Been tempted a few times because they are cheaper, dime a dozen now, but just completely nutless. I don't know where Chevy came up with the 300 hp figure, I find it difficult to believe.


----------



## jjmcnace (Dec 6, 2007)

I get anywhere from 3.5-4 MPG in mine while plowingwesport


----------



## te snow (Jan 16, 2009)

I personally like the 8.1 over the 6.0 and get 12-13 mpg highway and 10 mpg city. Pulled a 3 horse slant bumper pull trailer with three horses and got 7 mpg (Approx. 10,000 lbs). No electronic brakes, without the tow haul mode, and couldnt feel it behind you. Gotta love the allison trans. Had the motor replaced at about 30,000 and noticed the problem around 24,000. one of the oil rings on the piston broke loose and scored the cylinder wall causing the truck to use 2 qrts. of oil between oil changes. the thing only hols 7 qrts. Havent done any other repairs besides basic maint. that would be expected with this many miles. Over all great power and wouldnt trade for anything eles.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

i have gotten up to 14 on the highway with my 03 8.1... driving around town it gets 10-11.5 or so which isnt that bad.. so much more power than the 6.0 and a better transmission


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Detroitdan;383155 said:


> I would go for the 8.1 every time. Roughly the same economy, way more power and a better transmission. Personally I can't stand the 6.0, I've driven quite a few of them and found them to be dogs. I've passed on quite a few trucks I've looked at just because of the 6.0. Been tempted a few times because they are cheaper, dime a dozen now, but just completely nutless. I don't know where Chevy came up with the 300 hp figure, I find it difficult to believe.


sure a 6.0 has less power then a 8.1 but for a small V8 it gets the job done. My 6.0 has way more balls then 5.4 Ford or a 5.7 chevy. It even gives the V10 ford a run for its money especially if you have the 6 speed tranny.

If I knew when I bought the truck what I know now I would have the 8.1, but the 6.0 is far from a dog


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I agree the 6.0 is a dog. I had an 04 that used to plow snow with and I was always out of power. 8.1 or diesel is the only way to go if you need to pull or push.


----------



## golfmanres (Jan 3, 2002)

I've got an older 1998 K2500 with a 5.7, excellent truck, except it love GAS. Only get around 8mpg city and maybe 12 highway. 

Any ideas on geting better MPG in this truck?


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

jjmcnace;724625 said:


> I get anywhere from 3.5-4 MPG in mine while plowingwesport


Almost be cheaper to pour the gas on the ground and light it to melt the snow at that rate.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

That's about right. I'm only getting 7-8 mpg in my Dmax plowing.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

My 8.1 has 3:73 gears, I get about 10 around town and 12 on the road. my truck weights 8000K with nothing in the bed or no trailer, I think I would wear out a 6.0 with the weight I have on my truck. I do not know what I will do when I want a newer truck since they no longer make the 8.1, you can have the diesel engine with what that option cost it would be hard to justify one.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

8.1L came with 340hp and 460tq IIRC. I dont get crap in mine...I stop checking in city. It usually about 7-9. Checked yesterday and was 6.9. Ive seen a high of 16.4 on freeway with my tuning but usual is ~13-14 on long trips. I see about 160-190 miles outta a 26 gallon tank.

For those with an 8.1L you HAVE to get EFI Live tuning on there. Holy Hell does it wake it up! No torque management is sweeeeeeeet! No handheld tuner even comes close. The tcm tune Im running now shifts so hard into 2nd it breaks the tires loose. Also to those with plowing and heat issues you can run a 160* tstat. Even with stock tuning. Find the one from Hypertech at jegs or wherever for the 98 body style 454's. They dont make em for the 8.1 but I researched and found they are the same and run it for past year half in summers. 180* in winters.

I wouldnt go 6.0 in fullsize truck unless RCSB 1500. Its a great motor but lacks the tq that I love. LSx motors can be built easily though.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I can't believe you guys are calling the 6.0 a dog. My 6.0 is not a dog. with 360hp and 380ft/tq it can move. I would guess it would give a 8.1 a run for its money. This is excellent for a small block engine. I am guessing but the 6.2 might get put into the 3/4 tons some time down the road. It makes 400hp and would probably beat an 8.1. That is big block hp out of a small block engine. A little respect for the 6.0 would be nice.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

There is no replacement for Cubic Displacement...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

rcpd34;998401 said:


> There is no replacement for Cubic Displacement...


Yes there is. It is called a supercharger


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

rcpd34;997207 said:


> I agree the 6.0 is a dog. I had an 04 that used to plow snow with and I was always out of power. 8.1 or diesel is the only way to go if you need to pull or push.


if you were running out of power with the 6.0 there is a problem, i have 2 3/4tons with 6.0l, and i have both set up to pull 14000lb trailers, and they do it, and do it well i might add, don't get me wrong the 8.1 has great stats, but that 6.0l is a work horse.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

buckwheat_la;998448 said:


> if you were running out of power with the 6.0 there is a problem, i have 2 3/4tons with 6.0l, and i have both set up to pull 14000lb trailers, and they do it, and do it well i might add, don't get me wrong the 8.1 has great stats, but that 6.0l is a work horse.


I'm glad they work for you. They did not for me, so I went back to a 8.1 and now the 6.6 which is where I'll stay.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

mossman381;998403 said:


> Yes there is. It is called a supercharger


or a blower and methanol works pretty well. I know a guy with blown, methanol fueled hemi. makes the 8.1 and 6.6 look like a dog.

These guys saying they run out of power crack me up, its IMPOSSIBLE to run out of power before traction while plowing. You only need the big block or deisel for keeping a loaded trailer going 65 (or faster) up hill on the interstate.

I wonder how people ever plowed snow before 2000? If my 6.0 is a dog I wonder what that made the previous 5.7's ? You want to talk about a dog, I had a 1986 (last year before fuel injection) 305 in a full size chevy now that was a dog I think it only made about 125 HP. I think I have even seen some 3/4 and 1 ton trucks pre 1975 with 6 and maybe even 4 cylinder engines, maybe it didn't snow back then


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

BigLou80;998521 said:


> or a blower and methanol works pretty well. I know a guy with blown, methanol fueled hemi. makes the 8.1 and 6.6 look like a dog.
> 
> These guys saying they run out of power crack me up, its IMPOSSIBLE to run out of power before traction while plowing. You only need the big block or deisel for keeping a loaded trailer going 65 (or faster) up hill on the interstate.
> 
> I wonder how people ever plowed snow before 2000? If my 6.0 is a dog I wonder what that made the previous 5.7's ? You want to talk about a dog, I had a 1986 (last year before fuel injection) 305 in a full size chevy now that was a dog I think it only made about 125 HP. I think I have even seen some 3/4 and 1 ton trucks pre 1975 with 6 and maybe even 4 cylinder engines, maybe it didn't snow back then


not to say a swear word in a chevy forum, but in the 90's ford 3/4tons sometimes came with the 4.9l inline six, which was a great engine,


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

buckwheat_la;998537 said:


> not to say a swear word in a chevy forum, but in the 90's ford 3/4tons sometimes came with the 4.9l inline six, which was a great engine,


I know my cousin owns one its a 88 or 86 I think. Now for the real blashpamy he has a 8' plow on it. I know its hard to belive that the little engine and standard transmission could push snow, but its possible I have seen it with my own eyes. If it was snowing this winter I would get a video, just to prove it is possible to plow snow with under 350HP and under 400 ft-lbs of torque but its not snowing so oh well.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

BigLou80;998521 said:


> or a blower and methanol works pretty well. I know a guy with blown, methanol fueled hemi. makes the 8.1 and 6.6 look like a dog.
> 
> These guys saying they run out of power crack me up, its IMPOSSIBLE to run out of power before traction while plowing. You only need the big block or deisel for keeping a loaded trailer going 65 (or faster) up hill on the interstate.
> 
> I wonder how people ever plowed snow before 2000? If my 6.0 is a dog I wonder what that made the previous 5.7's ? You want to talk about a dog, I had a 1986 (last year before fuel injection) 305 in a full size chevy now that was a dog I think it only made about 125 HP. I think I have even seen some 3/4 and 1 ton trucks pre 1975 with 6 and maybe even 4 cylinder engines, maybe it didn't snow back then


Depends on your definition of running out of power. I've been plowing since the late '80's and my first plow truck was a '75 Blazer. Time is money when plowing and today's trucks and equipment get the job done much faster that in the past, so you are comparing apple to oranges. If we really need to get into this, when plowing heavy, I've found the 6.0 needed 4L where the 8.1 never did. I don't allow my guys to use 4L as they can quickly tear things up. Yes, the 305 was an even bigger dog; I hated the one in my '83 and '84 and the tranny was junk too but that's not what this thread is about. Why don't you start a thread about 6.0 power and we'll hash it out there. What I'm saying is I have loaded my 6.6 up a coupla tons of salt in the back, a 1K lb Blizzard plow on the front and pulled a trailer with a Bobcat on it at the same time. The 6.0 simply would not have handled it.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

rcpd34;998601 said:


> Depends on your definition of running out of power. I've been plowing since the late '80's and my first plow truck was a '75 Blazer. Time is money when plowing and today's trucks and equipment get the job done much faster that in the past, so you are comparing apple to oranges. If we really need to get into this, when plowing heavy, I've found the 6.0 needed 4L where the 8.1 never did. I don't allow my guys to use 4L as they can quickly tear things up. Yes, the 305 was an even bigger dog; I hated the one in my '83 and '84 and the tranny was junk too but that's not what this thread is about. Why don't you start a thread about 6.0 power and we'll hash it out there. What I'm saying is I have loaded my 6.6 up a coupla tons of salt in the back, a 1K lb Blizzard plow on the front and pulled a trailer with a Bobcat on it at the same time. The 6.0 simply would not have handled it.


I am just giving you sh!t see my above post where I say if I had it to do all over again I would have a 8.1 its the best (from a power point of view) gas motor thats been available probably ever, if it was still available it would lay the the V10 ford to waste, The V10 barely out performs the 6.0 with the 6l90, for small black gasoline motors I don't think anything can out perform the 6.0 including the 5.7 hemi. My nieghbor had a 5.4 Ford and it sounds tinny eveyytime he drives by.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

all the dodge guys brag about the power in the hemi, well we tried a hemi out pulling one of my trailers loaded, and when he hit the hill, he shifted 2 gears and was down to 50-60km /hour real fast, my 6l pulls that load up that hill at 85-90km/hour all the time, no problems


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with the 6.0 being a bass azz motor but not the early days of them. They were great in other vehicles but it wouldnt be my first choice in a towing truck. Now the new ones are pretty nice as with the LQ9s. Im actually looking for an LQ4 or LQ9 to do a LSx swap in my 95 S10. Everyone has their own opinions and really it only comes down to one thing....what works best for you. Thats it. If its working it dont matter what anyone says.

Hell I got a 92 S10 with the 2.5 Iron Duke and that thing does anything I ask it to do...within reason of course. Tows a full load of wood. Towed with bunch of salt bags in back. Good in snow (2wd) and is very dependable. BUT Im sure there is people out there that would disagree. 

Just the way of forums


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

rcpd34;998601 said:


> Depends on your definition of running out of power. I've been plowing since the late '80's and my first plow truck was a '75 Blazer. Time is money when plowing and today's trucks and equipment get the job done much faster that in the past, so you are comparing apple to oranges. If we really need to get into this, when plowing heavy, I've found the 6.0 needed 4L where the 8.1 never did. I don't allow my guys to use 4L as they can quickly tear things up. Yes, the 305 was an even bigger dog; I hated the one in my '83 and '84 and the tranny was junk too but that's not what this thread is about. Why don't you start a thread about 6.0 power and we'll hash it out there. What I'm saying is I have loaded my 6.6 up a coupla tons of salt in the back, a 1K lb Blizzard plow on the front and pulled a trailer with a Bobcat on it at the same time. The 6.0 simply would not have handled it.


I can't reply to this respose because you talk about a 6.6 diesel. This thread is about an 8.1. If you start a thread about the 6.6 vs 6.0 we can hash it out there


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

I hear the new body style 6.0s makes a lot more power than the older ones, need to test derive one to see for myself!!


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

I smoke hemis all the Time and love my truck. The big difference in power is the little six can't hang pulling hills. And even the smack smokes me pulling mountains. But I can pull 10k at 90 and a diesel stressed just to do 90. When I had my tune in it that thing was an animal and would spin going into third


----------

